# My first frog died today...photo of tumor/parasite/cyst?



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

My 7 month old Azureus died today, my first frog death. About a week ago I noticed that he was lathargic, and not eating with as much vigor as he had in the past. I quarantined him and yesterday he developed a lump on his shoulder. Today the lump had doubled in size and he died this afternoon. Very sad. Has anyone experienced or seen anything like this before? I have 2 Azureus fine spots and now a lone 7 month Azureus left. Does anyone have any Azureus froglets/juveniles for sale? Wondering if that would make me feel better, getting another one, or two, or three......


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow.
I can`t help you with the lump, there`s much more qualified people here who can.
Just wanted to say sorry and I`m glad the little guy went rather quickly and hopefully not in much pain.

John


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks. It was quick. I have 48 frogs, or 47 now, and I always was bragging on how I never lost a frog and ................bam! Just out of no where I lose one. I was told it would happen, and knew it would, but it just sucks.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow....that would have been a good specimen to perfrom a necropsy on....without a doubt.

Almost looks like something distended throughout the entire body with a protrusion more on one side.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, that thing kept getting bigger and bigger in a 2 day period. I wanted to cut into it after he died, but with him laying there with his eyes open, I just couldn't do it. 

I have seen a few odd symptoms with frogs, and it got me thinking back to that great movie "Birdman Of Alcatraz" and how he came up with cures and diagnosed diseases for birds from prison and wrote books etc. and became the world's foremost athority on birds and the diseases that effected them. I wish someone would do that with frogs! When this guy was a froglet about 5 months ago, he had this thing on his wrist when I got him, but it went away on it's own.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> Yeah, that thing kept getting bigger and bigger in a 2 day period. I wanted to cut into it after he died, but with him laying there with his eyes open, I just couldn't do it.
> 
> I have seen a few odd symptoms with frogs, and it got me thinking back to that great movie "Birdman Of Alcatraz" and how he came up with cures and diagnosed diseases for birds from prison and wrote books etc. and became the world's foremost athority on birds and the diseases that effected them. I wish someone would do that with frogs! When this guy was a froglet about 5 months ago, he had this thing on his wrist when I got him, but it went away on it's own.


I'm no vet, but that might be TB. You should get a necropsy done if any others die---it can lurk in there w/out presenting itself unless the animal becomes stressed or malnutritioned. Maybe Dr. Frye can do a culture to identify TB/mycobacterium---you can ask him and see.
Vitamin A deficiencies can also cause swellings, so it is good to let the FFs you raise get sunlight so they will store it for the frogs. Send me a PM for more info on Vit. A tips.


----------

